# Good news onPeanut



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's Peanut this morning. We got a good report from the neurologist yesterday. Her neurological functions have returned to nearly normal. The surgery will be possible, but we can wait a bit. (Very helpful since we're packing to sell our house and move.) She must wear the neck brace for life unless we do the surgery, which we are planning on. Doc says the braces are very difficult to tolerate and fit properly, but the one I made is working perfectly. She plays and enjoys life again. A long way from me having to carry her to potty pad and hold her up to potty. lol At least she'll never be a stealth pottier. All your prayers and thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad things are going well. Great job on the neck brace, she is a lucky pup.
She is also incredibly cute!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Aww that's fantastic, glad you finally got some good news about the situation! What a pretty little girl, she certainly looks happy these days!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please tell us what you made the brace from! Looks so cute in pink yet! I see the velco straps, but is there foam in the neck portion?


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

she certainly looks happy and content and my how adorable!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing so much better. She is very lucky to have such wonderful people to take care of her.
She's a beautiful little girl. Pink definitely looks good on her .


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What a smart mommy and a very stylish neck brace!! I'm so glad that Peanut has positive options. She is adorable. Love the pics.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Susan, I made a flannel cover for a section of plastic needlepoint canvas. I made the 2 Velcro strips by sewing a section of hook to an identical length of pile. On the prototype in the photo the Velcro is not sewn to the brace. I am refining them now and making summer weight ones with the Velcro attached. Also, I will be adding some bling. In her case, I don't need to pad them as she has such thick hair. If she has to be shaved for surgery, I will pad the top and bottom of the plastic canvas for comfort. If anyone needs one, please PM me.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

What a cutie! So glad she's doing better.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great news! She sure is beautiful! She is lucky to have such a caring and wonderful family.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Aw, she's a heart-melter! What a sweetheart. 

I'm so glad she okay. That was very nice news to read.

Give her many hugs and kisses from all of us.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

This is great news! So happy she's feeling better. She's such a pretty girl too, and the brace looks great! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## chihui (Apr 12, 2016)

omgg it so cute :3 *-*


----------

